# pre surgery advice ?



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

hello,

my surgery is getting close (10 days now), i have decided to go for a Thyroidectomy at the end.

so with surgery getting closer, i am getting a little nervous.. and i am wondering is there anything that i should be doing/or not doing pre- surgery ?

i was recently put on Calvepen 333 (antebiotic) for a suspected strep throat, they are very harsh on the stomach, but i should be finished in the next day or 2.

wondering mainly if i should up my iron (ferritin) intake until surgery, as i have had iron deficiency anemia before, and i am worried that the ferritin, will drop by a lot post surgery, ( as surgery may also happen during my menstrual cycle, which will not help either) ?

anyone any advice ?

also any practical advice ? i am planning to have the kids minded , in order not to be tempted to talk (or shout :angry . will try to keep a few bits in the freezer ? mashed potato i assume ? stock up in ice cream ?

thanks a mil

cascais


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Buy one of those soft blue ice packs - the one that you put crushed ice into w water - it's going to feel wonderful if you keep your incision cool as well as reduce swelling.

Prepare some meals - as you may not feel like cooking for 1-2 days post surgery. I had no issues eating after the first day and actually cooked dinner the day I came home as I was busting with extra energy.

The extra iron sounds like a good plan, since you already have issues, although I am not sure how much blood loss there is with this surgery and you don;t want to constipate yourself as you will be on pain meds the first 24 hours at minimum.


----------



## growsee7241 (Jul 19, 2017)

My wife was up an about 3 days after surgery and the scar is barely noticeable! Not a lot of pain (according to her). Line up an endocrinologist now to address the post surgery follow up. My wife did experience some mood/personality changes, but she is also a recovering alcoholic and she has other meds for that? My doctor says he seen many patients with their thyroid taken out and he has yet to see any marked personality changes and they live just fine with meds for the rest of their lives.....but we're all on some kind of meds, so I wouldn't be concerned. You'll be fine.....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have some straws available. I had a hard time drinking normally for a few days. The muscles in my neck just felt weirdly weak. Cook some meals ahead of time. Make sure you have button up/zip up/v-neck shirts. I hated having anything near my incision/stitches.

I really wish I had dvr'ed some crummy, brain dead shows or movies. I didn't have any complications but I just felt so foggy-headed and "zoned out." I had a hard time focusing on the books I had and just didn't have the attention span for most movies.


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

These all sound like really good ideas . Thanks a million ???? Where can I find those ice packs I wonder ? The chemist surely will have some. Otherwise If if I can t find any in time i ll rely on good old frozen peas. 
I ll have to get straws I think you are right. Sounds like a good idea. I have plenty of v necks shirts but that's another good idea as I would have thought of bringing them to the hospital. 
I assume the endo will be doing my follow up ...truth is I haven t heard from him since he sent me to the ENT surgeon so maybe they have been in touch , i ll find out. 
Have a full hard drive if crafty/ sewing / jewellery making shows to watch so I'll be in heaven no need to fight the 3 year old over the TV.

Hope I don t get any nasty surprises on the financial front. That would be all I need. The insurance says I m covered for a semi private room but last time i was in I was given a private room and sent a bill for the difference .
Hubby will be off so he ll do the housework and dinner. kids will be in crèche and their nanny's so should be covered. Have booked holidays after the 2 weeks recovery, wasn't sure what to expect with new meds so I decided it would be better. Have time to take anyway.
That clinic has terrible wifi so I m not sure when I'll post next but I ll let you all know how it goes.
Thanks a mil
Cascais


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A pharmacy will have the blue screw top ice bags. Walmart has them too.

I left the hospital with a white one w a clip o. The end that worked quite well.


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks lovlkn 
I am not in the States so Walmart is not an option ( I m in ireland).
But I'll try the pharmacy and see if they have some. ????
Thanks Cascais


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you can't find them in the store, you can always fill a ziplock baggie with liquid dish washing soap and freeze it (see: http://lifehacker.com/make-a-homemade-gel-pack-with-dish-soap-and-a-plastic-b-1222182095).Or, fill a baggie with 2 cups water and 1 cup rubbing alcohol (or some other kind of alcohol like vodka).


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for the tips . Managed to find the cloth one with screw cap one in pharmacy . Also got a few reusable gel ones so all sorted. 
Nervous now , didn't get much sleep last couple of nights so quite tired as well. 
Thanks all for the support and talk soon on the other side of things
Cascais


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Let us know how it went when you can!


----------

